# ADT in Danville, NH



## nbark (Nov 10, 2009)

Just wanted to put it out there that we are trying to get more minis involved in CDE/ADT driving events in the New England area. This ADT is this Sunday, the 15th with another scheduled for December 6 at Mary Gray's in Danville NH....This is a beautiful facility with plenty of parking. I hope some of you folks can come and compete or just come and watch....they have a nice heated viewing room with a fireplace....


----------



## minglewood (Nov 12, 2009)

nbark-do you have any more info on this? I've tried googling for Mary Gray in Danville, but haven't come up with anything. I'd like to come watch, but at least need directions, etc.


----------



## nbark (Nov 12, 2009)

minglewood said:


> nbark-do you have any more info on this? I've tried googling for Mary Gray in Danville, but haven't come up with anything. I'd like to come watch, but at least need directions, etc.



Hi Minglewood,

If you pm me at [email protected], I have a flyer for the events with address that I can send as an attachment. I take 125 to Pond View Restaurant, turn left (coming from Mass) and go behind Pond View and follow that to 111, go straight across 111 and it is on the right...

Nancy


----------



## Champ (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations on 1st place Nancy!!


----------



## nbark (Nov 15, 2009)

Champ said:


> Congratulations on 1st place Nancy!!



You're a nut!! Thank you my friend...


----------



## Indy's mom (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats Nancy! Any pics??????






Tammy


----------



## nbark (Nov 16, 2009)

Indy's mom said:


> Congrats Nancy! Any pics??????
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy



Yes, Champ took some pictures, but I am not good at adding them here...I will email you some...and thank you.....


----------



## Indy's mom (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, I will be waiting!!





Tammy


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on your 1st place. Hope you will put up some pics.



We would all like to see.


----------



## nbark (Nov 18, 2009)

dreaminmini said:


> Congrats on your 1st place. Hope you will put up some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> We would all like to see.


Thank you. I only have two pictures and one is very fuzzy...but maybe Indis mom can post it for me...It really doesn't show much....my camera battery died after two shots...but for the next ADT I will have new batteries, I promise and maybe get some pictures of us in the cones, our favorite segment...


----------



## Indy's mom (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Nanc, I would be happy to post any pics for you, just email them to me!

Tammy


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 18, 2009)

Hopefully, she will post them. I guess we can let you off the hook this time but don't let it happen again LOL


----------



## nbark (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, I am back on the hook....My batteries died because my camera was on video....Sooooo, got a whole lot of footage of the dirt in the indoor ring, the lights, etc, but nothing I can post, because it's a video of dirt...with an occasional view of me and Maggie driving....lol...gotta luv technology...thought I only had a camera...who knew it had video capabilities...DERRRRRRRR :arg!


----------

